# cracked EHU cover



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just hoping that someone can tell me how and where I can buy a new flap cover for the exterior EHU plug socket on my Cheyenne 696G .Don'y know why but the spring loaded cover is badly craked and just about to split in half .

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have seen many like this. Seems to be acommon problem. Mine is starting to crack. 
As for supply I think they should be readily available but have not had chance to look yet.
Perhaps try Marcle leisure or Cak Tanks. I,m sure there are others.

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

they are easy to replace
I changed the whole unit on my old hymer BUT make sure that you 

get the right one the first one I bought would not fit back in the 

hole,took the old unit with me the second time.

any caravan or motorhome dealer should have one in stock.

joe


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I had a similar problem a few months ago. forgot to close mine and it blew off. I think there are two types. A square one and an oblong one. Ours was the oblong one and was about £5 to replace from the local caravan shop. One said you had to buy the whole unit but thats not true (they are about £25). You can get them and they are also on ebay.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I solvent welded ours on the internal face. It looked and worked fine and lasted until I traded the 'van in about twelve months later.


----------

